# Getting an Education



## edhead2000 (Jan 15, 2004)

I've noticed that a lot of you are in school or college, so I thought I'd just share my experiences with you all.  

So today in class we were talking about pulmonary pharmacology and our profession says....."The lungs can't digest food, so when you aspirate food into your lungs it's a really really bad thing."  The lungs don't digest food!?!?!?!?!?!?  You mean I've been studying anatomy and pathophysiology for two years and noone ever told me!!!!  Sometimes I wonder where the school finds these professors.......

So what are your good/stupid professor quotes?  Anybody learn anything "new" today??  Please share!

Erin


----------



## arnisador (Jan 15, 2004)

Our school newspaper has a weekly "Stupid Prof Quotes" column, but it's mostly things taken out of context to make them sound sexual, like when a mech. eng. prof. says "Now grab your rod..." or something.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 15, 2004)

I LOVE my environmental science professors! They're all nuts, and really relaxed. Dr. Best (Chronuss has had him), Dr. Snyder, and Dr. Vila are the greatest, and my roommate and i hassle them all the time, and get hassled back! nothing bad, just little jokes. 


But Dr. Snyder gives you a good challenge. And as long as he knows yer working, you will pass the class. My roommate, who is also an envi. sci., failed all of her Environmental Policy tests, and yet she passed with a C. She earned it because she really did well in class, just sucked on tests.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 16, 2004)

> She earned it because she really did well in class, just sucked on tests.


 Now THAT is something that Arnisador's newspaper could have taken out of context.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

wow, d00d, wow....yeah, that was an innocent statement, too...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 16, 2004)

Quick thinking, theletch1......haha.


I loved my envi. sci. classes in undergrad.  We got to play in the creek every week in lab and catch all kinds of critters.  Of course we later killed them and dissected them for biology lab, but it's kinda cool to catch your own dissections!!  I still miss playing in the creek........quite entertaining and fun!  


Erin


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Quick thinking, theletch1......haha.
> 
> 
> ...




When I take stream ecology, we get to play in the Potomac R. cuz it's right in our backyard (literally! one of the dorm halls is rumored to be sinking b/c of erosion at the base of the cliff nearby!)

And Ocenography, we get to play on the Chesapeake Bay...when it's friggin cold out...grr...

Dr. Bell isn't an envi sci prof, but he takes care of a few bio classes i gotta have, and he's fun because as long as it's warm out and they are specimens around, he takes the class outside.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

...I was called a dolphin in my astro. class....Dr. Best is quite quirky..."Chad has hair...which makes Chad a mammal...therefore he is a Dolphin..."  to which my relpy was "Ee...eee...ee...eeee...what's that Flipper...Timmy's trapped down a well...?"  ...he had to think about it for a momment.  :wink2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

*rubs eyes.. and I understood every word*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 16, 2004)

Now that sounds exciting!  Just wear a wetsuit, very warm invention.   Now I just get to play around with drugs in lab.......hehehe, I like it.  

Erin


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I was called a dolphin in my astro. class....Dr. Best is quite quirky..."Chad has hair...which makes Chad a mammal...therefore he is a Dolphin..."  to which my relpy was "Ee...eee...ee...eeee...what's that Flipper...Timmy's trapped down a well...?"  ...he had to think about it for a momment.  :wink2: *




...don'tcha wish i was there to complete the seascape with my seagull call wafting down the hall?


...quirky doesn't describe Best....i don't know what does, but it aint quirky...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **rubs eyes.. and I understood every word* *



this....is what I go through every night, people!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...don'tcha wish i was there to complete the seascape with my seagull call wafting down the hall?
> 
> 
> ...quirky doesn't describe Best....i don't know what does, but it aint quirky... *



MIONE!!!  MIONE!!!....Dr. Best...is...._special_....


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I was called a dolphin in my astro. class....Dr. Best is quite quirky..."Chad has hair...which makes Chad a mammal...therefore he is a Dolphin..."  to which my relpy was "Ee...eee...ee...eeee...what's that Flipper...Timmy's trapped down a well...?"  ...he had to think about it for a momment.  :wink2: *



Ah-ha, deductive reasoning!! I was right, it does work.  Ha!

Erin


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

...I'm also the reason Dr. Best has a _wooden_ stake beside his podium.....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

Damnable Ents


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

..actually Nosferatu....-vampfeed-


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

No duh.......

*keeping track*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **keeping track* *



 ...glad you are...cause....um...glad you are...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

if'n'ya actually wore colors, he wouldn't need it!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

hey...black is a color....I just wear it until they make something darker...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> * ...glad you are...cause....um...glad you are... *



  too... yesh.. well uhhh.. errr.. *blames it on Kathie*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

haha....The Force is with her today....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

*looking out the window at the sunbeams flowing in and realizing how very very disceiving that is...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

that's because it's colder than hell outside!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

can't pull one over on you can I......... 
Moush is curled up like a snail in the sunbeam..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *can't pull one over on you can I......... *



...which way did he go, George...which way did he go.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

*cherubic grin*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 16, 2004)

But hims should be used to this weather, since he lives in the 9th circle...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 16, 2004)

tee......heeeeee...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 16, 2004)

Tis quite pleasant on the 2nd level.. *watching the enslaved men sashaying about with their frondy fans*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Our school newspaper has a weekly "Stupid Prof Quotes" column, but it's mostly things taken out of context to make them sound sexual, like when a mech. eng. prof. says "Now grab your rod..." or something. *



While is setting in the drivers seat of a vehicle, a female engineer asked me the follow: "Can I borrow your Laptop, and will you reach over and turn me on?"  

She needed to to use my laptop to gather some data, and for me to key the vehicle up or turn the vehicle on, so that embedded computers would power up on the vehicle. Someone over heard her and laughed, she felt embarrassed . I just smiled and replied, I knew how you meant it.  

Out of context quotes bother me  

Oh well


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Tis quite pleasant on the 2nd level.. *watching the enslaved men sashaying about with their frondy fans* *



being enslaved to a buncha women wouldn't be so bad...:ladysman: ...I just ain't gonna sashay about with a fan made of fronds...


----------



## arnisador (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Out of context quotes bother me  *



We had a real ugly case recently. The paper ran a quote saying that Prof. X had said, "Women should be barefoot, pregnant, and in the kitchen." Prof. X had _actually_ caught some guys in his class hassling some girls and had saif to the guys (something like): "Did I just hear you guys say that 'Women should be barefoot, pregnant, and in the kitchen'?" He proceeded to give them grief. It was just ridiculously out of context--I thought it was pretty juvenile of them to run it like that. I was disappointed in the them for that one.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 17, 2004)

> being enslaved to a buncha women wouldn't be so bad...


 You've never been married, have ya?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2004)

...but that'd only be _one_ woman....and she should be barefoot, pregnant, and in the kitchen...baking.  :roflmao:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 18, 2004)

*rolls eyes at chronuss and my boss*
...whew...i got outta there fast enough before the "husband" jokes came out...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2004)

and the caveman jokes....:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 18, 2004)

me thinks i missed the caveman jokes...


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 18, 2004)

I had a prof who used to say so many strange things that one of the girls in the class started keeping a daily journal and and the end of the year she emailed it to the class. It was 11 pages type written. Three years later it's still circling around because the same prof still teaches the first year course that everyone has to take. 

He often says things like:

"I suppose if you look at a skunk's head you wouldn't be able to tell if it's a skunk or an otter. If you look at it from the snout, you'll be able to tell, yes, it's a skunk. You look at the skunk and run your fingers through it's luxurious fur."

or

"This is not mathematics anymore than your love life is mathematics."

or 

"Have rivers ceased to flow? Life doesn't make any sense anymore."

It was a music class by the way. He's a really funny guy, always very philosophical. 

I think one of my favourites, however, was:

"Does everyone see the trap he's set up?" (While blocking the overhead.) :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *me thinks i missed the caveman jokes... *



tis a good thing too.... :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by Quick Sand
> *It was a music class by the way. He's a really funny guy, always very philosophical. *



yeah...I don't think this is any worse than Dr. Best naming his two-meter meter stick Stormbringer, his meter stick with electrical tape holding it together Phobos, or the yard stick Deimos...


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yeah...I don't think this is any worse than Dr. Best naming his two-meter meter stick Stormbringer, his meter stick with electrical tape holding it together Phobos, or the yard stick Deimos... *


 This is higher? education?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quick Sand _
> *I had a prof who used to say so many strange things that one of the girls in the class started keeping a daily journal and and the end of the year she emailed it to the class. It was 11 pages type written. Three years later it's still circling around because the same prof still teaches the first year course that everyone has to take.
> 
> He often says things like:
> ...




What's up w/ music teachers?? In high school, my music teach said the stupidest, most retarded jokes ever. I think one girl wrote them down when he said them, and had about 6 or more pages by the time she graduated...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *This is higher? education? *



yes...this man is a physics/astro instructor at the college I attend...and he's cool as hell.    "Come to me, Phobos!"


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

He started vids for my class cuz the Prof is in Chile, and he was reading the back and was like "This is so depressing...and filming Kansas. Why Kansas? I might have to put Star Wars in tomorrow or something."

 But don't bad-mouth Spidey around the guy...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 19, 2004)

yes...if Spidy is badmouthed...he might just push you into a worm hole or somethin'...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yes...if Spidy is badmouthed...he might just push you into a worm hole or somethin'... *



Me thinks he's been playing with the worm hole lately...i've seen him zip around Byrd faster than you can name the moons of Jupiter...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

My Professor: Every class has its own personality.

Me: And what would you say our class's personality is?

My Professor: Bart Simpson.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *My Professor: Every class has its own personality.
> 
> Me: And what would you say our class's personality is?
> ...



Heh.

It's true, every class does have its own personality.


----------



## someguy (Jan 28, 2004)

MY favorite was my archeology prof demonstrating how a ape walks compared to a human.  Or maybe explaining what an ithyphalic state is.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

our anthro prof is duller than faded paint on the sunny-side of a villa....however, he did wear a hawaiian shirt one day and scare everyone...

and i've been warned about my history prof...he'll only button his shirt half-way when it's hot...*twitch*


----------



## someguy (Jan 29, 2004)

My archeology prof. allways wears a hawaiian shirt.   Its pretty funny usually.  Test for 20% of my grade today though.  Should have slept more last night.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

From my Asthma in Special Pops lecture yesterday.......

My Professor: "Today we're going to talk about asthma in pregnancy.....first thing you need to know about pregnancy -- only women can get it.  All right, now you know it all."


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

..whew....that's a load off my back...got worried for a minute...

I was watching a standup comic the other night...and he said when he gets depressed or down...take a pregnancy test...that way you can always say "At least I'm not pregnant..."...and have a better day...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Now that would be a pretty expensive "cheer up" if you were depressed a lot.  Those things are damn expensive for a stick!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...I personally wouldn't know...don't think I've had to worry about becoming pregnant.  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I personally wouldn't know...don't think I've had to worry about becoming pregnant.  :shrug: *




Me neither.......but I work in a pharmacy


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I personally wouldn't know...don't think I've had to worry about becoming pregnant.  :shrug: *


I'm glad you and Randy use protection.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Uhhhh.......I'm leaving this thread now....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *I'm glad you and Randy use protection. *



me too.  :shrug:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> .....first thing you need to know about pregnancy -- only women can get it.


 Yes, but men are most definetly the carriers for the disease.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *Yes, but men are most definetly the carriers for the disease. *



the women just bring it out in us...:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *the women just bring it out in us...:shrug: *


I think you want to rethink that sentence......


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...blame it on Kathie...everything else is her fault.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...blame it on Kathie...everything else is her fault.   *


Since Erin is new here, let's blame her instead....or Jani....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

..point taken.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

But it's not my fault.  You can't lie!!!!


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *But it's not my fault.  You can't lie!!!! *


Sure I can.  We didn't say you did it, we said we were going to blame you.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

I tried that at work tonight..........it didn't work...........they wouldn't let me go home early for blaming it on me.  hmph


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I tried that at work tonight..........it didn't work...........they wouldn't let me go home early for blaming it on me.  hmph *


Accepting blame and being blamed are two different things.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh........well in any case it didn't work........."I screwed up that prescription, I need to go home, my brain isn't working"  "No Erin, you're staying "


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Oh........well in any case it didn't work........."I screwed up that prescription, I need to go home, my brain isn't working"  "No Erin, you're staying " *


What did you do?  Mix up someone's blood pressure meds with viagra?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

I didn't do anything!!! I just accepted the blame for someone else...............I forget..........we made lots of mistakes tonight.  Shhh!!!


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I didn't do anything!!! I just accepted the blame for someone else...............I forget..........we made lots of mistakes tonight.  Shhh!!! *


Hey guys, Erin is giving out free Viagra!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> What did you do? Mix up someone's blood pressure meds with viagra?


 Good thing she didn't mix up the viagra with the rogaine.... his hair would have stood on end for a month.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Only $20 a pop!!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Good thing she didn't mix up the viagra with the rogaine.... his hair would have stood on end for a month. *



Isn't rogaine over the counter?? Yeah, we don't keep it back with us.  hehe


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Only $20 a pop!!! *


Hey, this is a family show!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

You started it!  And besides, that's what they cost a pill. :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You started it!  And besides, that's what they cost a pill. :shrug: *


But you were giving them out free, now you are charging for them.  Swindler!:cuss:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But you were giving them out free, now you are charging for them.  Swindler!:cuss: *



I was??  Hmm.........I didn't sign a contract, it's not true!!!


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I was??  Hmm.........I didn't sign a contract, it's not true!!! *


Now she's lying and swindling, are you sure you aren't a poli-sci major in disguise?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

My dad was one....maybe it's rubbed off.

Besides........I'm not really sure I want to know who needs viagra on this board...........tmi


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *My dad was one....maybe it's rubbed off.
> 
> Besides........I'm not really sure I want to know who needs viagra on this board...........tmi *


Remember, needs and wants are two different things.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Why would you WANT viagra?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Why would you WANT viagra? *


I never said I did.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

you being plural


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *you being plural *


I am not that schizophrenic!  Nor am I!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Who? you? or you?  They make drugs for that.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

It puts the lotion on it's skin.....


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

You're an it now?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You're an it now? *


 %think% 
Someone missed the Silence of the Lambs alliteration.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

When's the last time I saw that movie?  Loooooooooooong time ago.  However, I took a personality test and it said I had the same personality type as both Hannibal Lector and Clarice Starling.  Intersting.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh no, not another bi-polar one......


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

Me? I always thought the manic parts would be quite fun


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Me? I always thought the manic parts would be quite fun  *


Warning: I am armed.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

With what?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pandora _
> *With what? *


Firearms


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

Right now?


----------



## Seig (Jan 31, 2004)

almost always


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2004)

*Quirks a brow*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *almost always *



They don't let me take guns to work.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

> With what?


  That's Seig you're talking to... he's armament all by himself.



> They don't let me take guns to work.


 Access to controled narcotics and concealed firearms don't seem like a very good mixture, although that would fit with the undercover pharmacist we were discussing in the health forum.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Access to controled narcotics and concealed firearms don't seem like a very good mixture, although that would fit with the undercover pharmacist we were discussing in the health forum. *



And what exactly would I do?  Shoot the OxyContin and see if it explodes?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *And what exactly would I do?  Shoot the OxyContin and see if it explodes?  *



Sounds like a fun learning experience


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

> And what exactly would I do? Shoot the OxyContin and see if it explodes?


 I was thinking more along the lines of a "quality check" gone horribly wrong...:armed:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *And what exactly would I do?  Shoot the OxyContin and see if it explodes?  *



...I'm sure flashing it around in front of the old folks would certainly get them regular...however, Metamucil sales may plummet.   :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I was thinking more along the lines of a "quality check" gone horribly wrong...:armed: *




Quality checks??!?!?! We don't do quality checks!!! hehe.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I'm sure flashing it around in front of the old folks would certainly get them regular...however, Metamucil sales may plummet.   :shrug: *



I'm sure we'd make up for it in a very sharp increase in high blood pressure meds.  :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

...and maybe Zoloft...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

Sounds like a plan to me!  I will be employee of the year for increasing profits......hehe:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

*Nudges you all back on Topic*


Think it was 'Getting an Education'
yeah that's it


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Nudges you all back on Topic*
> 
> 
> ...




You asked for it!  As per Dr. Richard's lecture today, "A perfect stool is like a perfect brownie -- not too moist, not too dry."


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

*pondering if I should get into my Nurse's training here.. naaaaaaaaaah... *winks*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You asked for it!  As per Dr. Richard's lecture today, "A perfect stool is like a perfect brownie -- not too moist, not too dry." *




Eww...


My physical resource management professor was talking about visiting sewage treatment plants as part of a project we're doing, and his quip was,
"This is where the **** gets good."


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pondering if I should get into my Nurse's training here.. naaaaaaaaaah... *winks* *




Bring it on out! hehe.  My mom's a nurse and my dad's stomach is very queasy, so we'd always have good dinnertime conversations and my dad would have to get up and leave...... hehe.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *"A perfect stool is like a perfect brownie -- not too moist, not too dry." *



I believe I would have led a much richer and fuller life not having to know that...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I believe I would have led a much richer and fuller life not having to know that...:shrug: *



I believe you might never eat brownies anymore!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

yuck


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...it was just one of those useless facts that never needed to be known...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 5, 2004)

Not useless..........at least I'll remember!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

...don't remind me...I'm trying to forget..


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Can I remind you again?


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 10, 2004)

We had to create a patient education brochure for Communications class......well, a friend and I decided to do a brochure on erectile dysfunction.  I swear it was HIS idea.....

Anyways, we used this as our logo.  Hopefully it animates on here.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> We had to create a patient education brochure for Communications class......well, a friend and I decided to do a brochure on erectile dysfunction. I swear it was HIS idea.....
> 
> Anyways, we used this as our logo. Hopefully it animates on here.


Hmmmm , me thinks you have a fixation


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 10, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Hmmmm , me thinks you have a fixation


 Erectile dysfunction is a common condition that affects roughly 30 million American men.  However, almost ALL men have some form of erectile dysfunction at some point in their life.  Being that this is a big issue in medicine today, we felt it was appropriate to educate our patients on the causes and treatments (many of which are pharmaceutical) of erectile dysfunction.  I do not have a fixation, I just thought our logo for our brochure was funny.  As did my professors.  And it wasn't my idea.......it was all Russ's idea.....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 10, 2004)

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Erectile dysfunction is a common condition that affects roughly 30 million American men. However, almost ALL men have some form of erectile dysfunction at some point in their life. Being that this is a big issue in medicine today, we felt it was appropriate to educate our patients on the causes and treatments (many of which are pharmaceutical) of erectile dysfunction. I do not have a fixation, I just thought our logo for our brochure was funny. As did my professors. And it wasn't my idea.......it was all Russ's idea.....


Silly Young Lady * Poke * As Tess puts it, I was teasing you. 

Education is always good. I like the idea of education and spreading knowledge.
:asian:


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 10, 2004)

Just like when I tease you about something and you just give me these long speeches about this and that........


----------



## Taimishu (Mar 27, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Silly Young Lady * Poke * As Tess puts it, I was teasing you.
> 
> Education is always good. I like the idea of education and spreading knowledge.
> :asian:


Education is good I got an MSc at age 52.
If I can think back to when I was at uni ( Julius was caesar and Pontius was a pilot in the Jewish air force) we had a right nutter of a prof who had false teeth, he used to take them out and have them on the front of the podium. Guess where our attention was. He was the one who taught me the saying "if it aint broke don't fix it" and "never get a machine mad at you they bite", and they do.

David


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 28, 2004)

Go edumakation! Shepherd closed two dorm halls because of asbestos!

www.shepherd.edu has all the info they WANT to release to the public. People are up in spare dorm spaces, study lounges, and hotels in Martinsburg...which baffles me because there is a hotel right next to campus...oh well, at least the bus runs out to the hotels.

and i have escaped roommate placement...so far...


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2004)

Good for you, *Taimishu*!

*TheRustyOne*, I've seen schools put people up in hotels before when forced to do so...sometimes the students love it, sometimes they don't. How is it going there?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 28, 2004)

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Go edumakation! Shepherd closed two dorm halls because of asbestos!
> 
> www.shepherd.edu has all the info they WANT to release to the public. People are up in spare dorm spaces, study lounges, and hotels in Martinsburg...which baffles me because there is a hotel right next to campus...oh well, at least the bus runs out to the hotels.
> 
> and i have escaped roommate placement...so far...


Rusty et al,

Asbestos, itself is not dangerous in the walls or ceiling or elsewhere. It is dangerous to breath the dust. If the walls were breaking up then the dust is dangerous. If the building was going through renovations or plumbing updates or electrical updates or even had roof leaks, then it was the right thing to do.

Given 





> Open Letter to the Residents of Shaw and Thacher Halls
> 
> Shepherd College officials have closed Shaw and Thacher residence halls for the remainder of the spring semester.
> 
> Dust found on a staff member's desk in Shaw Hall was tested by Boggs Environmental Consultants, of Frederick, Maryland, and was found to contain asbestos. Inspections of the building Wednesday, March 17 found observable dust on surfaces. Air tests were taken throughout both buildings Thursday, March 18. Samples are at the lab for testing. As of this posting, lab results have not come back.


It was the right thing to do, to close the buildings and to properly dispose of the hazardous material.

It is always better to be safe than sorry in this case.
:asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Mar 30, 2004)

It was spray-on asbestos, and believe you me, when someone in the floor above you did anything rough, it "snowed". Rough can be golfing in the halls, jumping up and down, or drunkenly stumbling around.

I got a roommate, but she's never here! I'm sure the people in the hotels are loving it because hall security won't be called on them for loud parties. Shepherd is giving a $200 check to all Shaw/Thacher residents.

I've heard complaints about the people taking things out being rough and/or packing stupidly. Someone had heavy books ontop of their laptop, etc. But at least they've begun to move people from Martinsburg and back to campus.


----------

